# Pyboard 1.1 com port driver unsigned



## purecain (Feb 9, 2019)

ive started taking an interest in all things programming and pyboard1.1 is my latest learning aid.

I have loads of electronics to play around with, only i'm seemingly stuck looking for a signed driver. in the instructions it says to check manufacturers website yet nothing is available.

i've tried allowing unsigned drivers and have gotten as far as being able to install them. 

in the tutorial it asks you to install putty. this is not a program I'm familiar with yet. I'm having problems connecting to the com port. 

I can access the rest of the device as I 'm supposed to. its just configuring putty seems overly complicated. ive scoured a few sites and the forums are pay for only and cover the essential posts. 

could I be a bore and ask for some help. i'm determined to get this working as I want to work with python. This tool will really help me down that road. tbh im enjoying learning about configuring the comm ports etc. 

If its too much of a basic thing to explain could you link me to the right place. cheers guys! really appreciate any help here.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2019)

Putty is easy to work with once you get familiar with it, rather its the CLI interfaces for varying devices and the commands/syntaxes for them that you'll need to learn. 

But if you don't see any ports listed in Device Manager under something along the lines of Ports (COM & LPT), listed specifically as COM #, then you aren't going to see it with Putty. But if you see COM3, then that's the COM port you'll use to connect to it in Putty.

Were you successful with installing unsigned drivers? You're going to need to be, but it should be totally doable in Win 10. I've done it before for varying serial interface devices at work. First, verify in Device Manger you see a COM device listed and assigned a number (port).


----------



## purecain (Feb 9, 2019)

I managed to install the unsigned drivers yet putty still either gives me a back screen with a solid green curser or I am unable to connect to the com port and I get a failure notice. thats if I try to connect using the ip in the instructions. 192.168.1.1 which is the same as I would use for my router.... I need to read up on this conflict unless you could clear it up for me.
I appreciate any info you can offer Kursah. TY


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2019)

I know nothing about that device. But have worked with various interfaces and adapters in the IT industry. I'll try to help.

Do you see the COM port listed in device manager?

Did you set the baud rate and how/SW correction options correctly?

Is it connected to your network via Ethernet?

If so, download a program like Advanced IP Scanner and scan your network for it. DHCP from your router will have likely given it an IP address. Finding that will give you web GUI access. The instructions are most likely assuming you're connecting Ethernet between your PC and the device if its referring to using 192.168.1.1 as its IP address. Looking up the device I see no Ethernet ports...so assuming this isn't the case and that IP address isn't useful to you unless it has some sort of network interface you've connected.

Looking at this it says in bold, Windows 10 not supported. https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/pyboard-hookup-guide/all

Not saying that's the issue, but maybe it is.

I'm also seeing that you need a micro USB cable, which I'm assuming you have already and are currently using.

Googling "Pyboard 1.1 Windows 10" led me here to wondering if you have an older firmware issue:

https://forum.micropython.org/viewtopic.php?t=3837
https://forum.micropython.org/viewtopic.php?t=3507

Further searching the Micropython.org forums I found this, potential driver answers: https://github.com/openmv/qt-creato...6334be3e88dac5/share/qtcreator/drivers/pybcdc


----------



## purecain (Feb 9, 2019)

wow thanks for searching... I spent days and im only asking for help as a last resort. let me go through the links and i'll answer your questions as I get to them. 

I see com port listed and it also has a signed driver, yet for w8 it tells you not to use this driver and to install the one which is contained on a memory partition of the devices memory.

I have a definite gap in my knowledge here, as im not sure what the baud rate is. or for which the SW correction options are.

I quickly checked baud rate and it looks like some sort of line control. 

struggled to find a clear definition of the SW correction options. I could do with a little clarification if its possible to simplify its actions with such little context. 

I dont expect it to use my ethernet connection, i'm certain its only connection to my pc is through the usb cable provided. 

im not sure why it asked me to add the ip in the instructions. maybe it was for if I were connecting from another machine. but not sure on that one.

still looking for a free reliable ipscanner. 

as far as it not being compatible it says...
You can control your pyboard in two ways:


One from loading Python scripts in your favorite text editor, editing _main.py_, and saving it via the pyboard drive.
Or through a serial terminal using REPL (Note: To use the use REPL you need to install drivers. Depending on your system, the install varies.)
so ive used idle to edit code in main.py and boot.py from the devices memory. only the next part asks you to reset the device and then connect to it again, as comm4 port.

it tells you to download PuTTY and to use it to connect to the comm port.

I simply can not configure this program at this point. I have too large a gap in my knowledge of terminology. I understand a lot of how this works but im in need of help at this point. or a lot more reading until I grasp this myself... 

I have the latest pyboard 1.1. i'm aware of a slightly newer firmware. this might be where I eventually find the fix. I would rather use this problem as a way to become familier with PuTTY. it looks like it and other similar programs would be useful for me in the future. 


also on the GitHub downloads page. what do the other files do, if you were to guess. do you think they are the driver files for different operating systems. its just that's what I suspect they are. 

thanks for all the help Kursah


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2019)

I forgot to put the source that linked to those drivers: https://forum.micropython.org/viewtopic.php?t=3403

Guy says to download all files and run the one for your OS to install the drivers.

Are these similar to the directions you're following? https://docs.micropython.org/en/latest/wipy/tutorial/repl.html



> *In order to get to the REPL UART:*
> Using your serial program you must connect to the COM port that you found in the previous step. With PuTTY, click on “Session” in the left-hand panel, then click the “Serial” radio button on the right, then enter you COM port (eg COM4) in the “Serial Line” box. Finally, click the “Open” button.



So default baud rate in PuTTY is 9600. Yet I see in one spot outside of the Windows directions it is listed at 115200 baud.

The other settings in PuTTY I'm referring to are: 






SW/HW I meant for parity and flow control TBH...I just wasn't looking at the app at the time. I'd leave it all default though, and try 115200 baud.

EDIT: AHA!







So set baud to 115200
Flow Control Off
And ofc set your COM port correctly
LMK if that works.


----------



## purecain (Feb 9, 2019)

unfortunately it just hangs on the black screen. im feeling much better about the settings I have got though so ty for the help. its very much appreciated. i'll keep going, i'll find a solution. we've come close...  btw I had the device open at the wrong speed in the background in that pic. I tried again and it was the same outcome. loads of people have it working, so its only a matter of time before I stumble on the solution. like I say the sites online that had solutions wanted me to pay for access. lol



ITS WORKING!!!!!!!

Thankyou, so much. 

 I can now continue on with the tutorials...


----------

